# Trace ship UK to Bombay 1943



## Paulnewton (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all. I hope someone can help, I've looked around the forum but not sure where to start.

I'm researching my Granddad's time in the Army during WW2. 

His army records have him as disembarking in Bombay at GHQ British Base Reinforcement Camp on 15th August 1943.

When he set off from the UK he was in the South Lancashire Regiment, but soon after arriving in India transferred to the King’s Regiment, 1st Battalion.

Just wondering if there is a way to know which boat he sailed on from the UK?

Also, he proceeded on a draft serial no. RNWHA if that makes sense to anyone - I can't find what it means.

Many thanks, and a happy new year!
Paul Newton


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a look at post #4 on this page http://ww2talk.com/forums/topic/42804-2bn-south-lancashire-regiment/ and you will see that after leaving the UK on 21st March 1942, the Regiment did not go direct to Bombay but via South Africa to Madagascar, then fighting through various islands in the Indian Ocean and returning back to Natal, where they reformed and recouped. They left Durban, South Africa on January 8th, 1943 and arrived in Bombay January 28th, 1943.

See if you can trace a copy of the Regiment's War Diary, which would probably give the names of the ships on which the various units embarked when in transit between the various theatres of war.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Paul *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
My research suggests that 2nd South Lanc's sailed on the Polish vessel SOBIESKI as part of convoy WS17. leaving the Clyde at 18.00 23/March 1942.
AS far as I can tell no Regimental War Diary for the dates in question exists. In my experience War diaries do not give the name of the ship but rather, due to security, a code number which changed from voyage to voyage.
I am sure an internet search will give you more detail of the fighting undertaken by the regiment in operations in Madagascar and other Indian Ocean islands.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Paulnewton said:


> Also, he proceeded on a draft serial no. RNWHA if that makes sense to anyone - I can't find what it means.


I don't think you will find out as this was a draft movement order and no key is available to my knowledge.

I would concur with Roger with regard to the ship being named using a codeword such as A.A.1 rather than the ship's actual name and this is almost impossible to find. I have seen the codeword for a ship name only deciphered once in all of my research and this was a ship that was sunk with loss of many army lives at sea and had much in the way of do***ents to search.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have you tried approaching the problem from the Indian end? It may be possible to find out what ships arrived in Bombay on 28th January 1943, even which ships arrived from Durban.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

According to Convoy.web only one vessel berthed in Bombay on the 28/Jan/1943.
She was the US flagged Liberty ship A P HILL. She sailed independently departing Cape Town 31/Dec/1942 Karachi arrived 24/Jan/1942 sailed 26/Jan/1943. Sailing from Bombay 7/Feb/1943


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Although the soldiers report that they arrived in Bombay on 28th January, being landlubbers they probably noted the date that they tied up or disembarked in the port. The ship may have arrived and waited at an anchorage a day or so earlier - maybe more in wartime.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Correct Ron,
Convoy CM37B a small trooping convoy comprising CITY OF LONDON, CITY OF PARIS, DEVONSHIRE and EASTERN PRINCE sailed from Durban on 9/Jan/1943 arrived Bombay 25/Jan/1943. I suspect one or more of these vessels transported The South Lanc's.

regards
Roger


----------

